# Einzelne Tags rausnehmen aus einem großen XML-file



## XML_Newbie (21. Jun 2007)

Servus,

ich hab ein XML file in folgender Form vorliegen:

<Hello>
    <a>..</a>
*..*
   <c>..</c>
   <d>..</d>

   <a>..</a>
*..*
  <c>..</c>
  <d>..</d>

</Hello>

Dabei gehört a,b,c,d zusammen (also Praktisch ein Dsatz). Nächster Datensatz wär jetzt wieder a,b,c,d.


Ich muss jeden Datensatz in eine einzelne Datei packen. Kann ich diese Mehrere Tags wegschreiben, wenn ja was brauch ich dafür alles?ß


Besten dank an euch!  :wink:


----------



## Faruun (21. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

für xml-Bearbeitung kannst Du JDOM benutzen ( www.jdom.org ). Dürfte damit kein Problem sein.

Gruß,
Faruun


----------



## Newbiennnnn (21. Jun 2007)

Vielen dank für die Information. 


Zum Hinweis noch: Datei ist ungefähr 10 MB sprich ca 13000 Tags drinne! 


Könntest du mir ein paar Tipps geben wie ich den in JDOM weiter komme?


----------



## hupfdule (21. Jun 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zum Hinweis noch: Datei ist ungefähr 10 MB sprich ca 13000 Tags drinne!


Urgs... Dafür würde ich dann kein DOM wählen, sondern alles mit SAX machen. Das ist in der Regel auch schneller.


----------



## Gast (21. Jun 2007)

ich hab ja nicht so viel ebenenen max. 3-8. aber dafür eine vielzahl von dehnen! 

wenn ich das mit Sax mache,muss ich das eigenhändig programmieren, das er die Tags wie oben beschrieben rausnimmt oder gibts dafür schon was?

danke euch!


----------

